# I miss my makeup :[ Damn corneal ulcers!



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 9, 2008)

I've realized how boring my life is without doing fun makeup everyday, lol.
For about three weeks now, I've had two corneal ulcers in my right eye. They are healing, but very slowly. 
My makeup has been very mundane ever since my eye got scratched :[ I've been saving tons of inspo and watching all sorts of video tutorials, so I'm very amped to get back into the makeup groove!
In about a week or so I figure that I will be able to see well enough to get back to doing fun looks again, instead of the same neutral look everyday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm very excited, because my Manish pallet will be in by then 8D
I'll still have to wear my glasses instead of contacts, but that's okay.
It's so funny to realize how much I miss putting color on my face!


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2008)

Aww, i hope it all clears out soon!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 10, 2008)

ouch that sounds painful...how did you get those?!
i hope it clears up soon!


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

That sounds painful, I hope you're okay!
I haven't done much fun makeup lately either (I wake up too late in the mornings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I miss it too!!
We need some color in our lifes!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 10, 2008)

Aww, that stinks. Get well soon! Im sure you will be playing with that manish palette in no time


----------



## anita22 (Oct 10, 2008)

This has happened to me before too... it took weeks and weeks before I could go back to doing a full face of makeup. The nice thing is, once everything's cleared up you can go all out! Just hang in there


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

I hope you feel better! At least on the bright side, you have so much to look forward to!!!


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Oct 10, 2008)

Get well soon!


----------



## COBI (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been seeing a cornea specialist for markings on both eyes (worse in the left) since late Dec/early Jan, so I've been banned from contacts and eye makeup since then, so I feel your pain.  

Even worse, we still don't know what caused them, so no lift of the "ban" in sight (ugh, no pun intended.)


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the positive wishes everybody!
Made me fee great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I've been seeing a cornea specialist for markings on both eyes (worse in the left) since late Dec/early Jan, so I've been banned from contacts and eye makeup since then, so I feel your pain.  

Even worse, we still don't know what caused them, so no lift of the "ban" in sight (ugh, no pun intended.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh my goodness, that's such a long time! So they aren't ulcers? What is the specialist having you do to take care of them?
I hope whatever it is get's taken care of very soon!


----------



## sherox (Oct 10, 2008)

aww i hope your eyes are ok! how did they get scratched?


----------



## luhly4 (Oct 10, 2008)

i know what you mean by missing your makeup and how boring it can be without it. haha, one morning when i woke up, i looked in the mirror and seen my right eye turned red, got swollen and i couldn't even BLINK without it hurting a little bit, it was badddd... took 2+ weeks to go away.

but defffinatly hope you feel better soon


----------



## rbella (Oct 11, 2008)

Ohhhhh, I hope you feel better soon!  I miss your FOTD's.  You are too pretty to not be playing with makeup!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks again, everybody :]
My eye actually got scratched because my ex was attempting to play fight with me and accidentally attacked my eye... I guess that's what happens when you try to stop holding grudges and start talking to your ex's again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ohhhhh, I hope you feel better soon!  I miss your FOTD's.  You are too pretty to not be playing with makeup!!_

 
Geez, way to make me blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much!!


----------

